# Deciding between the TCR Advanced Pro and SL



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm looking at a new bike, and I've seen good prices on both of these. Here are my thoughts: 

TCR SL: Highest grade carbon
Looks cool
Integrated seatpost means one fewer thing to adjust
A friend told me his "rides like a missile"


TCR Advanced Pro: Slightly cheaper ($300)
Easier to adjust the seatpost
Easier to sell someday
Can clamp the seatpost in a conventional bike stand
Don't have to get a bike shop to measure and cut the seat mast
Peleton Magazine stated that they preferred it in their review, but didn't say why. 
Cycling Weekly said that they found the SL a little harsh for long rides. 


So, as you can probably tell, I'm leaning towards the Pro. But will I regret not spending the extra $300 to get "the very best"?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

TiCoyote said:


> So, as you can probably tell, I'm leaning towards the Pro. But will I regret not spending the extra $300 to get "the very best"?


So what exactly makes the SL the best?  Seems like a whole list showing it's not "better".

Integrated seatpost is just dumb. I'd never own a bike with one, no matter how "great" it was. A friend of mine had the SL. A year later he switched to an Emonda. Which he likes it MUCH better. The limited seatpost options, especially lack of an offset seatpost was a deal breaker for him.


Also keep in mind, both these bikes use the "OverDrive" 1 1/4” steerer tube. Another just dumb idea. Greatly limits your stem options.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

Yep, that's pretty much how I feel. Just wanted to make sure it made sense.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

I was about to buy a used 2018 SL when i realized I couldn't get the seat height correct due to the owner being shorter than me. 

So, the resale issue is real.


----------

